

Ask HN: How do you decide whats the best use of your time? - tathagatadg

planning, todo list, done list, 7 habits, GTD, &lt;insert famous workflow process&gt; ... what gave you a good enough system to decide <i>how should I spend my time</i> ?
======
OafTobark
Can't speak for others but I generally don't keep a todo list most of the
time. I might keep a brief list of stuff so I don't forget but I don't waste
time making a list or anything of that sort. Those things just pile on, at
least for me. Instead I spend time on the things I want/need to do. If you
want to be more productive, make the conscious decision to work on something
that is productive or learning something that helps you being productive. Not
sure if this answer is helpful.

------
k__
capriciousness

